# Madmomma's Halloween Haunt 2012



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's a short video of my display at night. Some of my other props were not set up because of Hurricane Sandy on the horizon. There's always next year... Enjoy and HAPPY HALLOWEEN everyone!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow Mad. What a Great setup!! Love the Tombstones especially Stu's. Great lighting. really nice presentation. Good luck with this crummy storm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yay for punny tombstones!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That's a great set up! Can't even imagine if you did more! Love how the cat ran through the scene!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! A nice collection of props and everything displayed nicely! I'll bet the tot's will love it!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice set up MM! The cat passed through on cue, nice touch.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Love the graveyard setup...its cool to finally see all the props you worked on at the make and take in action...the cat looked real.

Very nice!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job! LOL at the cat comments. As I watched I thought - yup - great prop that one!!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey, thanks everyone! Funny that particular cat isn't even mine...she crashed from next door! I have two black cats but they're _inside_ only...otherwise they would have been cool to put in the video! The storm made me bring almost everything inside. Not sure what I'm going to put back up for today (Halloween) or Saturday if the town postpones the holiday until then. Many people still without power-we just got ours back. Playin' it by ear.
At least I got the video taken before Sandy came barreling in. Hope everyone out of the storm area enjoys their holiday! Hope all my M&T friends in NJ and PA are safe. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Leeloo (Jul 29, 2013)

Great job!!!


----------

